# What is the SPI (Share Price Index)??



## ghotib (22 May 2006)

*Embarrassing newbie question...*

See, there's this long thread on the derivatives forum called "Trading the SPI", and it's got all these charts and stuff and people calling each other names and getting all argumentative, and I <cough> <blush> don't know what they're talking about. 

What's the SPI?

I thought at first it was Share Price Index, but if that's it, which one? 

Thank you.

Ghoti (creeping into a corner to hide)


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 May 2006)

*Re: Embarrassing newbie question...*



Hi ghotib,

You are quite correct the SPI is the Share Price Index
and the Aussie SPI uses XJO/ASX200 as the underlying
contract or physical market.

happy days

  yogi

P.S. ..... SPI traders can be emotional people, as SPI trading 
            comes with a good deal of stress, for some ... lol


----------



## ghotib (22 May 2006)

*Re: Embarrassing newbie question...*

Tx Yogi. So those charts are most likely the All Ords yes? The numbers look about right. 

Ghoti

PS  RU a bear or a guru?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (22 May 2006)

Hi Ghotib,

..... actually the chart is XJO = ASX200 = top 200 stocks,
as opposed to All Ords = XAO = top 500(?) stocks. 

Neither bear nor guru, simply a well-worn trader ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------

